# Question about Plastic Arrow Rest (Hoyt super rest vs Cartel)



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I believe the Hoyt Super Rest is made out of a nylon material, not plastic. I only shoot this rest and have for years. Never have I broken one. It is true that I live in the south but have shot the HSR in below freezing temperatures up in Maine for extended periods of time. No problems with breakage or adhesive letting go. In fact I defy any person to get a Super Rest off their riser without much work. They really stick no matter the temperature. I also feel they are MUCH tougher than any stick-on wire rest I've ever tried. Every wire rest I've ever used ended up bent - not so the Hoyt Super Rest.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

For the equation:

The Bear Weather Rest is a rubbery material. I don't know how it reacts in cold weather, but they are nice elevated rests with a slightly soft feel under the shaft, rather than the hard plastic feel of the nylon types. If you're experimenting, they are certainly worth an inexpensive peek.


----------



## SS7777 (Mar 17, 2012)

I also went out shooting today, perhaps not all that far from you. It was a special type of cold. I use the SF elite arrow rest, it's adjustable, magnetic, and it holds up pretty well through rain and snow (I've been using one on three of my bows for the last year, have not replaced it yet). I really like it, and I was surprised to see it at an archery shop in Long Island a couple weeks ago. Unfortunately, it costs a little more than the hoyt rest. If you depreciate its cost over the year, it's worth it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd try a few Hoyt super rests and make your decision then. They've worked far too long for far too many folks to overlook.


----------



## xm8k36d (Oct 3, 2007)

I shot at the Floyd Bennett Field.
Well, I think I shall order a few Hoyts then, and forget about this issue. The Cartel ones are a mistake. I do have another plastic rest that says "exe" on it that held up pretty well at near-freezing temperature the other day, but I didn't bring that bow out today so I can't be sure it'll hold.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Have had Cartels break & the Hoyt last forever or break pretty early on - have also shot both the Hoyt & Bear from 35c to -25c without any probs - have the Bear on my hunting/stumping LB & the Hoyts on non-string walking target rigs - just ordered 5 more Hoyt's yesterday - M


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i keep about 8 hoyt super rests in my kit. I usually swap them out once i have shot off the tip, though i could still shoot it for years. 

( i prefer the tip on as it aids in keeping the arrow on the rest in windy conditions.)


Dont leave home without them.


Chris


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I've always cut off the deflection tab and used a plunger like most do. Then I clip about half the hook off the rest. For some reason this seems to afford less area for the arrow or fletching to grab while passing and you never get the little hook torn off then. This little bit of hook remaining still helps keep the arrow in place when the wind is up or your nerves are up even higher. I love the Hoyt Super Rest. 

The only real trick to using this rest is to make sure you shim it out perfectly for your riser and button location. Unlike some wire rests the HSR does not have a large lateral tolerance - you have to have the rest situated relative to you plunger properly to get the most out of it. This is easy enough to do if you pay attention to center shot while setting up your bow. I have seem many people simply stick the rest on the riser with no regards to centershot and then screw in a plunger only to find they are way too far inside or outside their string/limb centerline. On a long wire rest you can get away with being sloppy and just screw your plunger in or out to correct. The HSR does not allow this much latitude. Make sure you have it shimmed correctly to center before sticking it down. (hope that makes sense)


----------

